# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Αισθημα παλμων στα αυτιά και στο κεφάλι

## Antonis8

Εχω πολυ έντονα αίσθημα παλμων στο κεφάλι και στα αυτιά. Μπορει να είναι απο ανευρυσμα μέχρι όγκο και δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι άλλο. Χθες πηγα έκανα καρδιογραφημα, βγήκε οκ. Η πιεση μου είναι χαμηλή και μέσα στη μέρα οι παλμοι μου είναι σχετικά υψηλοί για μένα, απο 70-80, ενώ συνήθως είναι 60 κάτι. Το νιώθει κανείς άλλος; Να σημειωσω ότι στο δεξί αυτί μου βρέθηκε μείωση ακοής και απο βδομάδας πρεπει να ξαναπάνω στον ΩΡΛ. Θα σκεφτομουν όγκο, αλλά ειλικρινά πονοκεφαλο δεν έχω ποτε στη ζωή μου, πολυ σπανια. Μηπως είναι ανευρυσμα?

----------


## Biliskov

> Εχω πολυ έντονα αίσθημα παλμων στο κεφάλι και στα αυτιά. Μπορει να είναι απο ανευρυσμα μέχρι όγκο και δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι άλλο. Χθες πηγα έκανα καρδιογραφημα, βγήκε οκ. Η πιεση μου είναι χαμηλή και μέσα στη μέρα οι παλμοι μου είναι σχετικά υψηλοί για μένα, απο 70-80, ενώ συνήθως είναι 60 κάτι. Το νιώθει κανείς άλλος; Να σημειωσω ότι στο δεξί αυτί μου βρέθηκε μείωση ακοής και απο βδομάδας πρεπει να ξαναπάνω στον ΩΡΛ. Θα σκεφτομουν όγκο, αλλά ειλικρινά πονοκεφαλο δεν έχω ποτε στη ζωή μου, πολυ σπανια. Μηπως είναι ανευρυσμα?


Τα ίδια μου μπήκαν στο μυαλό και σε μενα χθες όταν πηγα εκκλησία με έπιασε παλι ταχυπαλμία και είχα ζαλάδες. Με το ζόρι ανέβηκα σπιτι και μετα μεχρι να κοιμηθω είχα μια έντονη πίεση μεσα στο κεφάλι σαν να με πίεζε κατι απο μεσα σαν να με ενοχλούσε και όταν πηγα εκκλησία αλλα μετα στο σπιτι ακομα πιο πολυ. Ήταν σαν να είχα κατι μεσα και νόμιζα θα σκάσει το κεφάλι μου αλλα δεν πονούσε. Και εμένα μου μπήκαν ιδέες. Αστο φιλε έχουμε τρομερό θέμα ψυχολογικό και πρέπει να το αντιμετωπίσουμε. Εγω το πηρα απόφαση απλά περιμένω το ραντεβού μου με τον γιατρο! Εύχομαι και εσυ να κανεις το ίδιο και να το ξεπεράσεις επιτέλους. Τωρα ξύπνησα και θα παω εννοείται στο χωριο για Πάσχα όπως ολοι, μηπως και ξεχαστω λιγάκι. Αν με πιασει τιποτα και εκει τοτε δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω προς το παρόν! Πάντως εχω κουράσει πολυ γιατι δεν μπορώ να κανω τιποτα πλέον! Πάσχα ειναι φιλε εισαι σε νησί λογικά θα κάνετε πραγματα. Πάνε και περνά καλα όσο μπορεις!!

----------


## tselpemts

Το να τα λέτε μεταξύ σας ρε παιδιά σας κάνει να νιώθετε καλύτερα;;Πηγαίνετε σε έναν ψυχίατρο να σας δώσει το κατάλληλο αντικαταθλιπτικό για θεραπεία 6-9 μηνών μπας και συνέλθετε.
Από θέμα υγείας δεν έχετε τίποτα όπως έδειξαν και οι δεκάδες εξετάσεις που έχετε κάνει.
Χρόνια πολλά και καλ μυαλά!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonis8

Κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία και έχω παει και σε ψυχίατρο. Θα αρχισω τα αντικαταθλιπτικά αφού βρεθω με την ενδοκρινολογο μου την άλλη εβδομάδα. Αυτό δεν είναι ιδέα μου, μου το είπε και ο ΩΡΛ ότι κάτι πρεπει να ψαξουμε στο δεξί αυτι (και δεν ήταν κερί πχ που είναι σύνηθες σε περιπτωσεις εμβοων). Εκτος του οτι ειναι και η χαμηλη πιεση στη μεση,δεν τα φανταζομαι ,ουτε ειναι τα κλασικά συμπτωματα άγχους. Θα κάνω υπομονη μέχρι τη Τρίτη να πάω να με δει. Θα του πω να μου γράψει μαγνητική εγκεφάλου.

----------


## Biliskov

> Κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία και έχω παει και σε ψυχίατρο. Θα αρχισω τα αντικαταθλιπτικά αφού βρεθω με την ενδοκρινολογο μου την άλλη εβδομάδα. Αυτό δεν είναι ιδέα μου, μου το είπε και ο ΩΡΛ ότι κάτι πρεπει να ψαξουμε στο δεξί αυτι (και δεν ήταν κερί πχ που είναι σύνηθες σε περιπτωσεις εμβοων). Εκτος του οτι ειναι και η χαμηλη πιεση στη μεση,δεν τα φανταζομαι ,ουτε ειναι τα κλασικά συμπτωματα άγχους. Θα κάνω υπομονη μέχρι τη Τρίτη να πάω να με δει. Θα του πω να μου γράψει μαγνητική εγκεφάλου.


Αυτο με τα αφτια το εχω και εγω αλλα ειμαι χρόνια μουσικός και ειναι πολυ λογικό να το εχω. Παίζω σε μπουζούκια και παρόλο που φοράω ακουστικά όταν παίζω παλι σε επειρεαζει το ηχείο! Σκέψου πόσες φορές εχω παίξει με μόνιτορ ηχείο και ήταν στο φουλ η ο ηχολήπτης ήταν μαπα και μας πήρε τα αφτια! Πολλές φορές γύρισα απο την δουλεια με ημικρανίες λόγω του ήχου! Δεν ειναι κατι αυτο με τα αφτια θα δεις και μονος σου. Απλά τωρα μας τρομάζουν ολα με το παραμικρό!

----------


## Tomtim98

Άμα αγχονεσαι όπως έκανα εγώ με την καρδιά είναι λογικό χαχαχαχααχ σκέψου ότι όλα αυτά που νόμιζα ότι θα πεθάνω πόνος στο στήθος έκτακτες κλπα τα είχα και πριν ... Απλά όταν αγχώθηκα τα έδινα σημασία παρόλο που έκανα εξετάσεις και όλα ήταν κομπλέ ... Σταμάτα να το σκέφτεσαι πολέμησε το δεν είναι κάτι όλα είναι στο μυαλό σου

----------


## Antonis8

Ναι, αν δουλευεις σε δυνατούς ήχους είναι φυσιολογικό. Εγώ όμως δεν κάνω τέτοιο επαγγελμα,δεν δικαιολογείται. Πιστευω πως δεν είναι ιδέα μου αυτή τη φορά. Τι να πω,θα περιμενω να δω το γιατρό μου.

----------


## Antonis8

Τώρα νιώθω και βαρύ το κεφάλι μου. Δεν το πονάω, απλά το νιώθω βαρύ.

----------


## Biliskov

> Τώρα νιώθω και βαρύ το κεφάλι μου. Δεν το πονάω, απλά το νιώθω βαρύ.


Πόνο αριστερά στον λαιμό εχω εγω με τσίμπημα και μούδιασμα στο σαγονι. Περίεργος πόνος. Επίσης είχα ταχυπαλμίες πριν παλι στα καλα καθούμενα. Και έμαθα οτι η προγιαγιά μου πέθανε στα 33 της απο ταχυπαλμία είχε τέτοιο θέμα.

----------


## Antonis8

Εισαι μηπως πιασμενος στον αυχένα;

----------


## Biliskov

> Εισαι μηπως πιασμενος στον αυχένα;


Όχι φιλε καθόλου. Μούδιασμα εχω μονο αριστερά στο σαγονι και τωρα ανεβαίνει μεχρι το χείλος κάτω και αυτο στον λαιμό και ατονία γενικά δεν ειμαι και στα καλα μου. Υπομονή μεχρι το ραντεβού. Ειδικα τωρα με αυτα που βλέπουμε και ακούμε πως να ηρεμήσουμε;

----------


## anxious4ever

Αυτα που περιγράφεις αποτελούν συμπτωματα θυρεοειδη...οπωσδηποτε εξετασεις θυρεοειδη κ μετά βλεπεις.

----------


## Antonis8

Τον έχω τσεκαρει εκατό φορές,έκανα και υπερηχο, δεν έχω τιποτα. Επιμενουν τα συμπτωματα όμως.

----------


## anxious4ever

Άρα εινάι συμπτωματα αγχους υποθέτω..ψυχοθεραπεια?κανε ς?

----------


## Antonis8

Κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία αλλά θα σταματησω.


Πηγα στον ΩΡΛ και μου ειπε ότι έχω ωτοσκληρυνση και θα χρειαστω εγχειρηση στο μέλλον γιατί χανω προοδευτικά την ακοή μου στο δεξί αυτί στις ψηλες συχνότητες. Αυτό εξηγεί ειπε και το αίσθημα παλμων και τη ζάλη καποιες φορές. Είναι κάτι που πιθανον είναι γενετικό μου είπε. Εγώ ανησυχω γιατί διαβασα ότι το σύνδρομο ξαφνικου θανάτου συνδέεται με την απωλεια ακοής, αλλά είναι το σύνδρομο του long QT και μέχρι τώρα δεν διαπιστωθηκε κάτι τέτοιο στα καρδιογραφηματα μου. 

Πηγα και στην ενδοκρινολογο σήμερα, όλες οι εξετάσεις καλές,μου είπε μονο να ξαναδουμε το νάτριο που είναι παντα στα όρια σε ένα μήνα περιπου.

----------


## Biliskov

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω κατι αν ξέρετε. Εχω παρει τωρα ενα πιεσόμετρο πολυ καλο απο τους παππούδες μου. Μετράω συχνά την πίεση μου και όταν κάθομαι ειμαι στο 11 μεγάλη 6 μικρή. Σημερα έκανα κάποιες δουλειές Καθησα δηλαδή αρκετή ωρα όρθιος. Την ωρα που μαγειρευα ένιωσα την ζάλη αυτή και μετρήθηκα είχα 13 μεγάλη 9 μικρή. Μετα ξανά μετρήθηκα στο καπάκι και είχα 11 με 7. Τωρα έβαλα σκούπα το σπιτι επίτηδες για να δω αν με πιασει παλι. Με έπιασε ζαλάδα και μετρήθηκα είχα την μια 13,7 και 8,5 και την αλλη μετα απο 20 λεπτά είχα 14,4 με 6,5 και στο καπάκι που την μέτρησα είχα 10,8 με 6. Ειναι ανυσιχητικο που κανει ετσι η πίεση μου η λογικό; Δεν ξερω απο αυτα εγω. Επίσης ειμαι ολη μερα με πίεση στο κεφάλι και ζάλη.

----------


## fiakaps

> Παιδιά να ρωτήσω κατι αν ξέρετε. Εχω παρει τωρα ενα πιεσόμετρο πολυ καλο απο τους παππούδες μου. Μετράω συχνά την πίεση μου και όταν κάθομαι ειμαι στο 11 μεγάλη 6 μικρή. Σημερα έκανα κάποιες δουλειές Καθησα δηλαδή αρκετή ωρα όρθιος. Την ωρα που μαγειρευα ένιωσα την ζάλη αυτή και μετρήθηκα είχα 13 μεγάλη 9 μικρή. Μετα ξανά μετρήθηκα στο καπάκι και είχα 11 με 7. Τωρα έβαλα σκούπα το σπιτι επίτηδες για να δω αν με πιασει παλι. Με έπιασε ζαλάδα και μετρήθηκα είχα την μια 13,7 και 8,5 και την αλλη μετα απο 20 λεπτά είχα 14,4 με 6,5 και στο καπάκι που την μέτρησα είχα 10,8 με 6. Ειναι ανυσιχητικο που κανει ετσι η πίεση μου η λογικό; Δεν ξερω απο αυτα εγω. Επίσης ειμαι ολη μερα με πίεση στο κεφάλι και ζάλη.


Την πίεση πάντα θα την μετρας 2 φορες αφου αφησεις 1 λεπτο χρονο ενδιάμεσα και θα λαμβάνεις υπόψην σου την τιμή της 2ης μέτρησης...δεν μετρας την πίεση αμεσως μετά από δουλειές..κάθεσαι πρωτα 10 -15λεπτα παίρνεις βαθιές αναπνοές και μετά ήρεμα και καλά μετρας..

----------


## vikpats

> Εχω πολυ έντονα αίσθημα παλμων στο κεφάλι και στα αυτιά. Μπορει να είναι απο ανευρυσμα μέχρι όγκο και δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι άλλο. Χθες πηγα έκανα καρδιογραφημα, βγήκε οκ. Η πιεση μου είναι χαμηλή και μέσα στη μέρα οι παλμοι μου είναι σχετικά υψηλοί για μένα, απο 70-80, ενώ συνήθως είναι 60 κάτι. Το νιώθει κανείς άλλος; Να σημειωσω ότι στο δεξί αυτί μου βρέθηκε μείωση ακοής και απο βδομάδας πρεπει να ξαναπάνω στον ΩΡΛ. Θα σκεφτομουν όγκο, αλλά ειλικρινά πονοκεφαλο δεν έχω ποτε στη ζωή μου, πολυ σπανια. Μηπως είναι ανευρυσμα?


Κι εγώ ακριβώς τα ίδια πίεση 10 με 7 παλμοί μέχρι 90 .....ακλυω την καρδιά μου ιδιαίτερα την νύχτα με lexotanil κοιμαμαι

----------


## Antonis8

> Κι εγώ ακριβώς τα ίδια πίεση 10 με 7 παλμοί μέχρι 90 .....ακλυω την καρδιά μου ιδιαίτερα την νύχτα με lexotanil κοιμαμαι


Καλά εμένα το βράδυ η πιεση μου παει 7-8 η μεγάλη , 4-5 η μικρή. Τι να πω, προσπαθω να το συνηθισω πια, εφόσον δεν ζαλιζομαι.

Η υποταση όντως είναι ένας λόγος για να ακους τους παλμους σου, εμένα παντως ο ΩΡΛ μου βρήκε και ωτοσκληρυνση που είναι προοδευτική βαρυκοια. Ψαξε το κι εσύ σε ΩΡΛ , μηπως και έχεις καποιο θέμα στο αυτί. Μια πιό κοινή αιτία για εμβοες,είναι το κερί.

----------

